# Error in my 2011 Tax Return



## downloadduckss (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi

My friend had filed her tax return in early March in which she received a refund. Now a just received the slip from her financial institution for her periodic RRSP contribution from Jan 2012 to March 2012 (worth $350). 

She has unused RRSP contribution, as well as she has contributed to her RRSP during the year which she had not maxed out.

Should she send in the slip so that she can get a refund? Or, will CRA audit just because the return was incorrect?


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

As far as the CRA are concerned, it's not an incorrect return. Your friend can use this RRSP contribution for next year's return. Sometimes it makes sense to claim RRSP contributions made in prior year(s), for returns in future years if you are anticipating a higher income in a future year. What I'm not sure about is how many years you can carry forward RRSP deductions.

Your friend can also ammend their current return. I'm sure someone else more knowledgeable about taxes than myself will know the correct form(s) to use.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I would just save the slip for next year and apply the amount to the 2012 tax year. There isn't much of a refund to be gained on a $350 RRSP contribution anyway and then there is the hassle and time of filing an adjustment. Seems like a lot of work for maybe $100 in refund that you'll just get back in a year anyway.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

You cannot claim an RSP contribution from Jan/Feb 2012 on your 2012 return. You must amend your 2011 return on a T1Adj with the contribution receipt and an amended schedule 7. You can then claim the deduction for 2011 or carry it forward to 2012 depending on your circumstances. Pretty well all tax issues go by calendar year EXCEPT for the RSP which goes from March through February. Those who contribute during Jan/Feb of any year should wait until they receive their contribution receipt from the institution before filing.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

stardancer said:


> You cannot claim an RSP contribution from Jan/Feb 2012 on your 2012 return. You must amend your 2011 return on a T1Adj with the contribution receipt and an amended schedule 7. You can then claim the deduction for 2011 or carry it forward to 2012 depending on your circumstances. Pretty well all tax issues go by calendar year EXCEPT for the RSP which goes from March through February. Those who contribute during Jan/Feb of any year should wait until they receive their contribution receipt from the institution before filing.


+1
Those not following this advice may find themselves amending both 2011 and 2012 returns later on.


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t1-adj/t1-adj-11e.pdf

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t1-adj/t1-adj-fill-11e.pdf

There is also the FILLABLE format

Very simple to file T1 Adjustment request

Fill prévious amount

Fill new amount

Include RRSP contribution for Jan-Feb 2012

Just sign

Takes 10 minutes


----------

